# Paint Strainer Bags



## bkisel (Sep 3, 2014)

I've read here on WMT where folks have and are using nylon paint straining bags such as you find @ Home Depot or in a local paint store (for containing fruit and such during fermentation). My question is what folks are doing concerning the elastic band and label that are sown into the bag? Is the top of the bag simply cut off to rid it of the elastic band? I know you can cut most of the tag off but there is still a bit left stitched into the seam, is what's left of the tag a concern for using the bag in your primary?

The one big bag I have came expensively from my LHBS without a tag or a sown in elastic. Size wise, two 5 gallon nylon paint bags would be ideal for my next project but again I'm concerned about the elastic and the tab I see on these bags.

Thanks...


----------



## Arne (Sep 3, 2014)

If you are worried about the elastic, just cut it out, same with the tag. If you have them pretty full of fruit and you can't tie the top off, use a plastic tie wrap or two and they should hold the fruit in. I have told folks about the paint bags, but never used one. Found some mesh material at the material store and Kathy sewed me some bags out of it. Never thought about the bags having elastic in them. Good luck with yours, Arne.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 3, 2014)

I use paint strainer bags all the time. Never have cut off the tag or worried about the elastic. I spray them with K-Meta & put/store them in my 5 gal sanitizing bucket along with hoses & other wine making equipment. So cheap u just throw them away when done. Roy


----------



## bkisel (Sep 3, 2014)

FTC Wines said:


> I use paint strainer bags all the time. Never have cut off the tag or worried about the elastic. I spray them with K-Meta & put/store them in my 5 gal sanitizing bucket along with hoses & other wine making equipment. So cheap u just throw them away when done. Roy



Thanks. This is what I wanted to hear.

BTW, being as frugal as I am they won't be tossed after using. I've already used my big LHBS nylon bag three times - for three separate batches of Dragon Blood - they're pretty easy to clean once you get a technique going for yourself.


----------



## BernardSmith (Sep 3, 2014)

I happily use and reuse paint strainer bags and wash them in my kitchen sink after use and then wash them with laundry. I use mine for fruit when wine making and when I make beer I strain the grains through them and then sparge the grains inside the bags. Never had a problem with the elastic although only one of my bags has the elastic.


----------



## Sage (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been using the same bags for years making cider.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 3, 2014)

Used them for years making beer, no problems. The elastic doesn't seem to break down.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2014)

FTC Wines said:


> I use paint strainer bags all the time. Never have cut off the tag or worried about the elastic. I spray them with K-Meta & put/store them in my 5 gal sanitizing bucket along with hoses & other wine making equipment. So cheap u just throw them away when done. Roy



I do the exact same thing.


----------

